# Painting the refit- A discusion



## Sayanora (Dec 27, 2004)

I thought I would start a new thread to discuss everyones ideas for painting the PL refit. I have a few ideas swirling around my head and wanted to see what other (more experienced that is) model makers had in mind. My main idea, and this is just general so far, was to paint it all flat white and then use a masking template with future to acheive contrasting gloss hull panels. With a mixture of future and flat clear coat you could obtain varying degrees of flatness/gloss. This method would work with any pearlescent paints as well I think. I really think that using 2 shades of paint, no matter how close in color, would just end up looking to stark. Of course this could be done on the blueish/green areas as well. 

Please share any ideas/method you guys have. With all the experience and skill around here we all just might pull off an amazing looking studio worthy 1701 refit!


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm still working on how I want to do it. What I do know is that I want the kit to look like it does on screen, which is grey instead of white. In my mind what you see on screen is the actual look, and the studio model is just done that way so it shows up well on film.


----------



## Sayanora (Dec 27, 2004)

That is a really great point...and I tend to agree. Maybe start with white mixed 75% to 25% camoflage grey?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I agree with Mr. Sword of Whedon . :thumbsup: 
I plan to "light" mine as well.


----------



## Doggy (Jan 29, 2000)

I've been experimenting on and off for several months with different shades of white and what I've discovered is not all whites are created equal.

I've done mock up pannelling tests on sheet styrene, using Testors flat white enamel, Tamiya's Pearlescent White, something called Reefer White (don't ask) and good old semi-gloss white acrylic. You can tell the difference between all four very well. 

Since Paul Olsen's site depicts the original TMP hull color scheme as being done with blue, gold, green and red pearlescent lacquers, I also tried to create a "rainbow" aztec effect, but couldn't take it. The key must be the transparancy of the pearlescent lacquers he used. All I got was a weird looking "technicolor dreamcoat" look, which I hated. And I don't have a Merriman level workshop, so I won't be working with real automotive lacquers as Mr. Olsen did.

I think pannelling effects made up of multiple whites will be my approach, but it's early days, and changing my mind is half the fun of projects like this.


----------



## Sayanora (Dec 27, 2004)

Doggy said:


> I've done mock up pannelling tests on sheet styrene, using Testors flat white enamel, Tamiya's Pearlescent White, something called Reefer White (don't ask) and good old semi-gloss white acrylic. You can tell the difference between all four very well.


Can I ask out of the above, what was the most satisfying white you found? I was also eyeballing Tamiya's Pearlescent clear as a choice for random panels over flat white. Has anyone used it before?


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

After one year and a half of work, I´m finishing my Ultimate Anal AMT/ERTL Refit.

I´ve painted the whole ship in pearlescent white, and it worked very well. Depending from the angle you look, the ship appears to be "metallic" or "off-white".

The aztecing is being done in a very peculiar way I´ve developed. Can´t comment right now, otherwise I would have to kill you all after...

The pearlescent acrylic was approved as base color for the upcoming PL 1/350 Refit.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

When can you comment on the "Aztecing" Mr. Authurpendragon ?
(Looking for options)


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> When can you comment on the "Aztecing" Mr. Authurpendragon ?
> (Looking for options)


Soon... but it may be the end of the World as we know it...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

^^^ Well will it be less than $50.00 ???


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

im planning on using pearl paints from work, i work at a bodyshop and a lot of tape to do mine.


----------



## Sayanora (Dec 27, 2004)

It just might be worth it to rent a booth at a bodyshop for the size this thing is gonna be!


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

rent I get it for free plus the paint.


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Metallics*

I'm experimenting with metallics, personally. Metals work pretty well with coats of Future in between. One has to tone down the metallic sheens, however. The overall effect is of subdued metal panels.

I, too, have tested this method on scrap styrene. I'll post photos shortly.


----------



## Sayanora (Dec 27, 2004)

Yes I would very much like to see those! So are you using a light aluminum?


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Metals*

Yes, mostly dull aluminum, buffed aluminum, stainless steel, and burnt metal. Here and there I used burnished metal foil, which worked really well (but you need to use a very fine steel wool for that). Finally, I use other shades (like titanium, magnesium, etc) for things like engineering section, etc.
:hat:


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

When I did my AMT refit I did it with dark to light colors in layers .I started with dark blue grey ,then light blue grey and then flat white and then gloss white .I taped off paterns as I went with each shade .After the glosss white coat I removed the tape wet sanded and then did a light misting of glosss white to blend in the paint job . http://www.culttvman.com/steven_coffey_s_refit_enterpri.html .I think that with this new models scale I willl be able to do a better job on the paint .


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i plan to use a coupl different gloss white auto laquers for the main aztec pattern, then go in with the (astoundingly expensive) flip flop brand of pearls that olsen used on the original model in smaller panels atop that. 

of course im going to experiment on spare styrene panels first. i may end up cutting the flip flop with clear laquer to subtle things down a bit (even though its barely there already)

btw guys: flip flop paint is manufactured by metalflake, and is available through painters supply and equipment co., lincoln park, mi.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

http://members.aol.com/trekfx/1701_refit_paint.avi

http://members.aol.com/trekfx/RefitAztecDevelopment.jpg

http://members.aol.com/trekfx/Refit_Friskets.jpg

Mmmmmmm.... pearl....


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice mr. TrekFX, very nice !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

That looks really great. And I love the "not" credits at the end!


----------

